# Need Help Concerning Admission



## yahya.ghaffar

Hi, I am a US citizen and i want to go to a us medical college, preferably those colleges that offer a 7 year program. I am in the first year of my A-levels (AS level). I have a few queries:

1) What grades do i need in my A levels?
2) Do i need to give the SAT or ACT?
3) Can i enroll in a us medical school after doing AS level or would i need to complete my A levels?
4) I am taking Physics, Chemistry, Biology and Mathematics. Is this enough or do i need to take other subjects as well?? 

Thanks,
Yahya


----------



## yoyahyo

You need to obtain a bachelors degree before you can go to U.S. medical school..in the university you attend you take the U.S. version of the MCAT usually in the third year of a 4 year university.. then you apply to a bunch of schools..So you're looking at 3-4 years after your A levels..


----------



## rosequartz

^Exactly that (B.S. biology or chemistry are common majors). If you're still interested, here are the links to 7/8 yr combined BA-BS/MD programs lists: link 1, link 2, link 3  and link 4. As for your questions;

1. British education system students must have 5 GCSE subjects with C or above and three A level subjects with at least B+/A- or higher to apply. As standard, your grades are to be converted to US high school GPA. The instituition's admission officer will either evaluate your credentials internally or ask you to do so through an external credential evaluator. 

2. Yes, you are required to take SAT if under 21 or ACT if over 21 years of age when applying to US universities. 

3. Right now, you could either apply to a community college which allows you to transfer to a four year bachelor program or sit the GED high school equivalency test and apply to a undergraduate program without completing A levels. OR continue your studies, start your college search now and apply for the Fall semester the year you are due to complete your A levels. Once there, sit the MCAT-preferably in third year of B.S. and apply to medical schools. 

4. At least three A-level subjects are required. Those you stated are fine. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## yahya.ghaffar

thanks for the great help yoyahyo and rosequartz!!!


----------



## shanelowney

You can directly contact with medical colleges by contacting with them. If you are interested in Caribbean medical college who provide clinical clerkship in the US & Canada then visit allsaintsu{dot}org.


----------



## Malam

FYI 7 year programs take applicants who are in high school/A levels. 
List of 7 Year Medical Programs and Schools | Different Medical Careers You would go through this list and apply to their 7 year bs/md programs. Some are more selective (and expensive) than others, but all are very selective. As a US-citizen living abroad you will be paying out of state tuition at all of these schools, so make sure to check out how much you will be paying. You will need to take the SAT/ACT
There are also 6 year BS/MD programs: https://www.directbsmd.com/6-year-bsmd-programs.html


----------

